# Growing food plants in the mountains



## Richard C (Jan 8, 2010)

Greetings, We live in the mountains at 6500ft. Do you live at high altitude? What have you been able to grow? Do you have a Green House or Hot House? If you have time let me know what you have been able to do. I would love to share info on this subject. Thanks Richard


----------



## Richard C (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks I might just do that. Still I would like to compare notes with a live person who lives and grows in similar conditions.


----------

